# add Methode für Arrays



## kae (5. Dez 2010)

Hallo an alle, 

´ne Frage: wie kann man die Attribute mit Hilfe der Methode 
	
	
	
	





```
void add(Attribute)
```
 zum Array hinzufügen?? ???:L
und wie verwendet man ein Array zur Organisation der Objekte? :bahnhof:

Danke im Voraus für Ihre Antworten

kae


----------



## Haave (5. Dez 2010)

Wo kommt die Methode add() her, also zu welcher Klasse gehört sie? Und von welchen Attributen sprichst du?


----------



## StupidAttack (5. Dez 2010)

Arrays sind nicht dynamisch. Google nach Vector oder ArrayList.


```
ArrayList<String> list = new ArrayList<String>();
list.add("ich wurde hinzugefügt");
list.set(0,"jetzt bin ich geändert worden");
```


----------



## Gast2 (5. Dez 2010)

```
list.get(0) = "jetzt bin ich geändert worden";
```
Ne bist du nicht :bae:
Das kannst du so nicht kompilieren


----------



## kae (5. Dez 2010)

die gehört zu eine Klasse WordCountArray, und die Attributen sind String word und int count. 
Es gibt noch eine andere Klasse WordCount, die diese Attribute enthält und die müssen zu WorCountArray hinzufügt werden.


----------



## StupidAttack (5. Dez 2010)

EikeB hat gesagt.:


> ```
> list.get(0) = "jetzt bin ich geändert worden";
> ```
> Ne bist du nicht :bae:
> Das kannst du so nicht kompilieren


Hihi, habs schon vor ner ganzen Minute geändert


----------



## StupidAttack (5. Dez 2010)

kae hat gesagt.:


> die gehört zu eine Klasse WordCountArray, und die Attributen sind String word und int count.
> Es gibt noch eine andere Klasse WordCount, die diese Attribute enthält und die müssen zu WorCountArray hinzufügt werden.



Kannst du die Klassen mal posten, würde uns sehr helfen.


----------



## kae (5. Dez 2010)

```
public class WordCount {

  private String word;
  private int count;
  
  public WordCount(String word, int count) {
    this.word = word;
    this.count = count;
  }
  
  public String getWord() {
    return word;
  }
  public int getCount() {
    return count;
  }
  
}
```
und die Klasse WordCountArray habe ich nicht fertig, weil da noch viele andere Methoden fehlen... 

```
public class WordCountArray {
    WordCountArray[] w = new WordCount[n];

public WordCountArray(int maxSize){
 int[] maxSize;
}
public void add(String word, int count){


}
```


----------



## kae (5. Dez 2010)

kapiere nicht so gut die ganze Sachen mit Arrays, wie initialisiert man die usw. 
Hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen... =)


----------



## StupidAttack (5. Dez 2010)

ICh kann dir nicht genau sagen warum, aber das sieht schrecklich aus und wird vermutlich gar nicht kompliert. Warum nicht so:

```
public class WordCount {
 
  private String word;
  private int count;
  
  public WordCount(String word, int count) {
    this.word = word;
    this.count = count;
  }
  
  public String getWord() {
    return word;
  }
  public int getCount() {
    return count;
  }
  
}

ArrayList<WordCount> list = new ArrayList<WordCount>();
list.add(new WordCount("String",727));
```

Lies mal nen Tut über OOB und in diesem Fall über Arrays.
Vermutlich geht eine dynamische Datenstruktur schon zu weit. Lies das mal hier:
Arrays lernen. Ich meine das nicht böse, ich könnte dir eine Lösung geben, aber ob du sie verstehst ist fragwürdig.


----------



## kae (5. Dez 2010)

Danke für die Hilfe! 
na ja, ich habe gerade mit java angefangen,deswegen sieht alles so schrecklich aus.  

das Problem liegt bei mir daran, dass ich ´ne Aufgabe habe. Und da steht´s, dass ich genau diese Methode mit void add() schreiben soll......;(
hierzu muss  die Methode zunächst ein WordCount-Objekt erzeugen...???:L

Hilfe.........


----------



## StupidAttack (5. Dez 2010)

Das ist nur ein plödes Beispiel. Denn deine Klasse WordCount hat den Konstruktor   
	
	
	
	





```
public WordCount(String word, int count) {
    this.word = word;
    this.count = count;
  }
```
und verlangt dabei 2 Werte. Einen String (Ich habe einfach "String" genommen) und einen Integer und da habe ich aus purem Spass einfach mal 727 genommen . Dieser Werte muss man übergeben, damit deine Klasse "aufgebaut" werden kann.


----------



## Haave (5. Dez 2010)

kae hat gesagt.:


> aber woher kommt 727??


War einfach nur ein Beispiel von StupidAttack, schätze ich 

Nja, eine ArrayList zu benutzen löst allerdings nicht dein Problem mit dem Verständnis von Arrays. In diesem Fall tust du wirklich gut daran, dir ein Java-Tutorial durchzulesen oder sogar ein Lehrbuch zu kaufen, da Fragen wie deine sehr häufig gestellt werden und es blöd ist, wenn man solche Fragen immer wieder beantworten muss, obwohl ein Blick in ein Lehrwerk es auch getan hätte.

Schau dich vielleicht mal im Unterforum Bücher, Tutorials, Links um. "Java von Kopf bis Fuß" halte ich z.B. für ein sehr gutes Anfängerlehrwerk.


----------

